# KLIPSCH Sub



## lionelc5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, I have a KLIPSH 12" sub that I have had for about 6 years now. It has a plate amp that blows the fuse as soon as you turn it on.

Here is a link to the disontinued model:

RW - 12d Subwoofer | Klipsch

The rest of the suround sound is KLIPSH also. My question is, if I can try the sub out adn if it is still in working order, can I just replace the plate amp with one from somewhere like parts express?

Is is woth it to save this old sub or should I just replace it?

Thanks for any advice

LionelC


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you can use another amp, just make sure to measure the impedance of the sub first, to insure that the new amp can drive it. It should not be a problem, but just in case.

If you dont want to spend the money, and the sub sounded fine to you before, then yes it is worth it to do this. If OTOH, you didnt like the way it sounded, I would definitely consider replacing the whole thing. 

Why did the amp blow? did you have it maxed out? Was the sub not loud enough? Consider these questions before buying a new amp, as the new amp will probably not make a difference in the volume output of the sub.


----------



## lionelc5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I dont know why the amp gave out. As far as the sound before, it was good.

I was really only considreing saving it because it matched the rest of the system. I will definatly check the sub and get an amp that is comarable before I replace it.

I would have to suspect that my 17 year old might have had something to do with it going bad. But I did not cut it any slack myself.

Thanks for the advice, I will definatley consider just replacing it also.

LionelC


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Make sure the speaker itself isn't bad. Otherwise make sure impedeance and wattage are matched.


----------

